# Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plast Care



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone tried this stuff yet. Cant find hardly any reviews for it.

Been using AG bumper trip and don't rate its durability and looking for something else


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Yes, I use it on all my cars. 

Great stuff. Long lasting, non greasy. 

Does what it says it does, as is normal with KC stuff.

P


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Look for reviews of Plast Star or PS; it’s the same product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PedroC (Apr 23, 2014)

As mentioned already. Excellent on plastic trim. I also use it on my tyres.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

tosh said:


> Look for reviews of Plast Star or PS; it's the same product.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cant find a single product called ps, plast star or plastic star at all whatsoever lol


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Fentum said:


> Yes, I use it on all my cars.
> 
> Great stuff. Long lasting, non greasy.
> 
> ...


Not sure about it being non greasy. When I applied it to my cars I got a little on my hands which then transfer on Microfiber towel when I cleaned the Windows. It was a nightmare. Nevertheless it is a great product and really does work.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I've found prep to be important with this product, a thorough clean with an APC then a panel wipe or similar, after application wait 5 minutes then wipe down with an old mf cloth. This should see much better longevity from the product.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dave- said:


> Cant find a single product called ps, plast star or plastic star at all whatsoever lol


here you go:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406354


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

jonjay said:


> Not sure about it being non greasy. When I applied it to my cars I got a little on my hands which then transfer on Microfiber towel when I cleaned the Windows. It was a nightmare. Nevertheless it is a great product and really does work.


it's solvent based - so the carrier evaporates away leaving the satin product behind. I agree, you need to get it off paint/windows quickly. Once it's on the rubber/trim, it isn't greasy, but it does make plastic slippery (if that makes sense). Once dry, it won't come off on your hands. Application is a bit fiddly first time around, as it really sinks into plastic and rubber. I would suggest doing the trims and rubbers twice, the first time you use it.

I apply with a foam stick (foam paintbrush, or foam swabs) so I can get the application really accurate.

Not the best product on tyres, because it sinks into the rubber so easily, it uses quite a lot of product. Plus different tyres react differently, so try it once, but you probably have a product that you prefer (as it sits on, rather than in the tyre).


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

tosh said:


> here you go:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406354


Cheers, I have ordered both products even though I am a little skeptical that they are exactly the same.

If they are the same then I will feel bad for spending very almost as much for half the product.

We will see, a quick smell test should tell me if its the same gear in both bottles.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dave- said:


> Cheers, I have ordered both products even though I am a little skeptical that they are exactly the same.
> 
> If they are the same then I will feel bad for spending very almost as much for half the product.
> 
> We will see, a quick smell test should tell me if its the same gear in both bottles.


Let us know how you get on
I've got the Pro (1L) versions of all the products, but the smell and viscosity should tell you if they're exactly the same.

(Off topic)
TopStar (TS) is the best product I've found for interior plastics; properly factory finish, even better than 1Z ****pit Premium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

tosh said:


> Let us know how you get on
> I've got the Pro (1L) versions of all the products, but the smell and viscosity should tell you if they're exactly the same.
> 
> (Off topic)
> ...


Well I have just been talking to the slimdetailing guy and he says he smelt both and they do not smell the same.

I hope they are both good for something, I order 500ml of the nano and 2 litres of the PS


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I can confirm they are very different. The pro line are toxic and extremely flammable and dangerous which is why it is not the consumer line I guess.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

KC do a silicone-free version called PSS for bodyshops, perhaps it’s related?

Will be interesting to see if there is any difference in performance between the two that you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Used KC PS there on very faded plastic trim few weeks ago. Great stuff. Did attract quite a lot of dust but after a wash it's been great. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Interested about this product. What sort of durability can I expect please?


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Marcwithac said:


> Interested about this product. What sort of durability can I expect please?


Mines still going strong on daily driver that had very faded trim about 1 month later no issues. Not even considering reapplying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dave- said:


> Well I can confirm they are very different. The pro line are toxic and extremely flammable and dangerous which is why it is not the consumer line I guess.


Was there any difference in look or longevity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

